# Posture transfer from olympic recurve to compound



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

This stance is taught to both recurve and compound in the NTS system because it helps create a solid lower center of gravity for your body thereby reducing swaying.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Fernlicht said:


> Hello,
> 
> I‘ve changed the club and there are Olympic recurve coaches, but I’m shooting compound.
> Now they tell me I should work on:
> ...


This is using NTS recurve posture and applying to the COMPOUND "BooK" that NTS is writing.
So, as always...TRY a particular piece of advice, or a "system" and see if your groups get tighter.

Then, try the "other system" and see if your groups get TIGHTER.
SOOOO, NTS for compound. Hmmmmm.

So, we have "angular" draw for recurve. Let's try and write a "book" for compound.

So, we have "linear" draw for recurve. Let's try and write a "book" for compound.

So, we have the Heretic Archery method, ala Vitorio Frangilli. We could write a "book" for compound.

You can try all of the recurve systems, and see how that works for you shooting compound.
See if ANY of the recurve systems tighten up your groups for COMPOUND.

Notice, that Limbwalker, a former USA Olympic recurve archery, states explicitly that he NEVER comments on compound archery posts. Why not? Cuz he shoots Olympic RECURVE, he shoots recurve barebow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Fernlicht said:


> Hello,
> 
> I‘ve changed the club and there are Olympic recurve coaches, but I’m shooting compound.
> Now they tell me I should work on:
> ...


Sooo, other things that NTS says to do for recurve.
1) lock your knees (serious)...(NTS for recurve)

2) yup, the anterior rotation of the pelvis, and pull down the sternum, make your tummy concave to flatten lower back (NTS for recurve)

3) let's not forget barrel of the gun, make a WEDGE (NTS for recurve)



Barrel of the gun refers to the two shoulder blades and the bow arm elbow and the bow arm wrist all in one line, like a rifle barrel (NTS for recurve)

4) so, we want an "open" stance...see tips of the recurve guys shoes...more than a slight open stance, so when you combine the open stance for the feet/shoes and the WEDGE for the top side (shoulders), Yup, we are talking a serious amount of TWIST at the waist...the lower body/shoes are pointing towards the left side of the target, and the collar bones are cranked clockwise right, so the collar bones, the shoulders, the bow arm (barrel of the gun) are pointing at the RIGHT side of the target...(NTS for recurve)

So, if u like, go ahead and try all four of these parts of the NTS for recurve
and see how this works when you shoot compound. See if your groups get TIGHTER using NTS concepts transferred over to compound.

So, for RECURVE, we have ZERO percent letoff, meaning the POUNDS on the fingers go ever HIGHER as you reach full draw and anchor.

So, for COMPOUND, we have 55% letoff, or 60% letoff, or 65% letoff, or 75% letoff, or 80% letoff, or even 90% letoff. So, say a 60 lb compound bow, with 75% letoff, means we are holding 15 POUNDS on the release, at full draw.

Ever try to shoot 15 POUNDS on the FINGERS, with a recurve bow, using the NTS methods?
A recurve bow at 15 POUNDS on the fingers becomes EXTREMELY finicky, and very very unforgiving if your technique is NOT super precise. Shooting 40 lbs OTF or 50 lbs OTF, you get a much cleaner fingers release, using whatever recurve techinque you are using...LINEAR, or Angular, or NTS, or Korean or Heretic Archery style.

So, what am I saying?
NTS for a compound bow, will not transfer over easily...not when shooting a medium-ish or higher letoff percentage compound bow, when the HOLDING weight is less than 25 lbs on the RELEASE. 

If shooting 60 lbs of draw weight, and shooting 60% letoff, we have 24 lbs HOLDING weight. NTS might work at this level of holding weight...on a compound bow.

If shooting 60 lbs of draw weight, and shooting 80% letoff, NOW we have 12 lbs HOLDING weight. NTS will not work well, will not be easy to execute, at only 12 POUNDS of holding weight...on a compound bow.

*If shooting 60 lbs of draw weight, and shooting 90% letoff, NOW we have 6 lbs HOLDING weight. NTS will not work well at only 6 POUNDS of holding weight...on a compound bow.*


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

Thx for explaining. I will then safe my time with those coaches. But is there any system for compound?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Fernlicht said:


> Thx for explaining. I will then safe my time with those coaches. But is there any system for compound?


There are some fundamentals for compound, taught by compound coaches.






John Dudley is excellent with his YouTube Series.

Nope, Dudley does not recommend you lock your knees.

Nope, Dudley does not recommend you flatten your lower back, and bring chest down concave and rotate your pelvis forwards.

So, watch the Dudley videos and see if Dudley's advice helps your shooting.
If your shooting improves (groups get smaller) following a particular piece of advice,
then, you know this was GOOD advice.

If locking your knees does not improve your groups, then, you know that locking your knees is not GOOD advice, for compound. 

If flattening lower back, by rotating your pelvis forwards, and making the front of your body concave, by pulling your chest/sternum DOWN...if this technique does NOT improve your groups (make groups tighter), then, this is a piece of "not so good" advice.

Very simple to figure out if advice is "good" or "not so good". Look at your personal shooting results. GOOD advice will create noticeable improvement in your shooting.


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes, I know Dudley‘s work and adapted his training in the past year, that‘s why I asked because it was basically the opposite to what he is teaching. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

